# Adidas Razor Mountain Bike Shoes



## tomcanski (Mar 31, 2008)

I'm looking at getting the Adidas Razor shoes as a replacement for my old shoes, which I are actually too big. I am wondering if Adidas shoes tend to run true to size. I wear a size 11 in Nike running shoes. I wear a size 44&2/3 Salomon Skate Ski boot. I am looking to use these for cyclocross. I want them to be tight enough that my feet don't wobble around or go numb on me but big enough that they're comfortable for running during races. If anyone could give me feedback on the sizing or any other aspect of this shoe, Adidas Shoes, or other shoes in general, I'd appreciate it. By the way, I use Crank Brothers Egg Beater C pedals. Thanks.


----------



## skinny jay (Nov 27, 2006)

*adidas*

fwiw, adidas never seemed to fit me very well. I was very interested in some of the road and off road models and really wanted to like them, but just couldn't. To me, they seemed to be built on a last that was very flat, and very wide. Maybe I just have really narrow, high arched feet, but the fit prevented me from ever buying any ( I even tried my insoles to no avail). Because of this, I'd definitely say "try before you buy."


----------



## dc.cyclocross (Oct 5, 2007)

*adidas*



skinny jay said:


> fwiw, adidas never seemed to fit me very well. I was very interested in some of the road and off road models and really wanted to like them, but just couldn't. To me, they seemed to be built on a last that was very flat, and very wide. Maybe I just have really narrow, high arched feet, but the fit prevented me from ever buying any ( I even tried my insoles to no avail). Because of this, I'd definitely say "try before you buy."


I had the adidas marathon mtb shoes.

they were too wide for me- sidis and specialized fit me better. I think my feet are fairly narrow.

also- they has some weird velcro straps that hung off the side of the shoe when I wore them.

I returned them. A local shop told me that Adidas is getting out of the bike shoe business and there was no mention of cycling on the USA website when I looked recently. it was on the european site- maybe USA distribution is cut off??

marc


----------



## skinny jay (Nov 27, 2006)

*good point!*

I just remembered that. The Adidas name is leaving, but the products are supposed to remain under the "mavic apparel" name. I think it was one of those "we'll design and make the stuff and pay you to use your name" kind of deals. I might be wrong, but I think molly cameron has a spy shot of a new mavic off road shoe on her blog.

jason


----------



## hawss (May 23, 2007)

skinny jay said:


> I just remembered that. The Adidas name is leaving, but the products are supposed to remain under the "mavic apparel" name. I think it was one of those "we'll design and make the stuff and pay you to use your name" kind of deals. I might be wrong, but I think molly cameron has a spy shot of a new mavic off road shoe on her blog.
> 
> jason


I believe Adidas is still going to be selling shoes but Mavic is no longer going to be making/designing them.

The Mavic 'soft goods' line was introduced a little over a month ago...if you search for Mavic shoes you'll find something.


----------



## skinny jay (Nov 27, 2006)

*ahh, those are what I was thinking of*

thanks for the mavic/adidas info. Now I just have to decide if I think they're so ugly they're cool, or just ugly


----------



## moschika (Feb 1, 2004)

can't comment specifically on those shoes, but i wear a pair of adidas road classic shoes and i really like them. i think they run pretty true. i have a pair sidi dom's in wide and these are a bit more 'snug' on the wide foot i have, but fit like a glove on my regular foot. i generally wear a size euro 44, regardless of brand. i'm actually thinking of getting some adidas for off-road cuz i like these that much, and my sidis are starting to come apart.


----------



## Kram (Jan 28, 2004)

Yea. I have 1 pr each of road and mtb Adidas shoes. Fit as I expected them to.


----------



## CouchingTiger (Mar 5, 2007)

I recently bought a pair of the older Marathons. They look kind of bizarre but they fit me great (size US11 and fairly wide). I like them so much I just ordered the Adistar XC Ultra's for cross. They are pretty flashy in all red but they actual match our club gear.

-Couch


----------



## roseyscot (Jan 30, 2005)

i've been happy with my silver razors and my adidas ultra road shoes. both have stiff soles, are lightweight, and give good traction because the tread is not too hard like my old sidi's. i'm hunting for deals on the same size 44 2/3 or 10.5 as the OP and will let folks know if/after i find any.

oh, and mavic does not have any in stock anymore. probably waiting until they get their own mavic branded versions in. from the pics i've seen, they'll be the same but in mavic colors and logos.


----------

